# Welches Übersetzungsverhältnis der Federung hat das Uncle Jimbo?



## M4rVelo (6. Dezember 2013)

Hallo, das Thema ist zugleich auch die Frage. In meinem Fall ist es das 2013er.


----------



## GrillMeister (8. Dezember 2013)

160mm Federweg, 216x63er Dämpfer, progressive Kennlinie

1:2,54


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## M4rVelo (8. Dezember 2013)

Danke danke!


----------



## M4rVelo (13. Dezember 2013)

ich hab doch nochmal eine Frage.
Die progressive Kennlinie ist die von Rahmen richtig?
Und gibts da evtl. nen Diagramm zu?


----------

